# Lamb  how long?



## schofieldsmoker (Jul 27, 2010)

Internal temp of 145.  But does anyone know how long it will take per pound?


----------



## ak1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Depends on the cut.


----------



## rw willy (Jul 27, 2010)

I did a 3 1/2 lb boneless leg Saturday.  Used the UDS @ 225 f.  Lamb hit 145 f @ the 3 hr mark.

Good luck & enjoy


----------



## schofieldsmoker (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice thanks for the estimate on time


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 28, 2010)

I did a 5lb shank a couple of weeks ago, smoker was set at 220ish and cooked to 140* internal and it took a little over 3 hours.


----------



## pokey (Aug 29, 2010)

I did a 4.25 pound bone-in butt end leg yesterday. It took about 2 1/2 hours at 225 to hit mid 140s.


----------

